# Bad wing thing



## sk8erkho (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, this past weekend i spent in the hospital. Before i went in the last ooth hatched with all of over 150 mantids jumping about like crazy. At the same time the L2 and 3s are molting all at the same time as they have been doing since they got here. The eldest which is at about L4 or 5 now has had a bad molt at L2 when I just got into this and has since turned out just perfect until now. I get home Wednesday to my horror to find that she too has molted right behind the others for the first time especially not being from the same ooth as the others, but now her wings are flipped inside out or some stuff. With all the new ooth hatching , the hospital, the new mantids from Yen and the others at L2-3 molting I guess I must have forgotten to mention to my nephews to look after big momma there. She's been a tough ol bird since Sept. and this is by far the worst thing i have seen since I have been raising them. It seems to affect her equillibrium a bit as well expecially when she is stalking. She is much slower and a bit wobbly. I feel sooooo bad for her because all the other molts went smooth as pudding as well as the new orchids and the little ghost!! Al thanks to my 12 and 7 year old boys who followed my instructions to the letter. What do I do? Do I put her down or wait for the next molt. I can't see anything good coming from the next molt. I could be wrong. I'll try to post a pic for advice!!


----------

